
Postal Revenue Collection in the Digital Age (2001) - beefhash
https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/3-540-45472-1_8
======
Nextgrid
Direct link to paper: [https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1007/3-540-45472-1_8](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1007/3-540-45472-1_8)

